# aw100



## recon photography (Sep 10, 2011)

i haven't heard any rumors on hear about a new waterproof camera from canon and they need one any chance it will be released with the new dslr's to counter the aw100 for Christmas


----------



## LuCoOc (Sep 10, 2011)

If you're looking for a Powershot D10 replacement, there haven't been any news about it within the last weeks here at CR. But you're right! It's been out for a long time already.

The last rumor about it was in January:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,515.msg6370.html#msg6370

and another note about it last year:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,182.msg2472.html#msg2472

Sounds a little bit like the 24-70 rumors. Some say it it in the pipes some say it isn't.
And keep one thing in mind: as long as canon is selling enough of the D10s they see no need to replace it. However that could change with Nikon's AW100...


----------

